# I'm curious as to what....



## chronotrigger (Sep 5, 2010)

kind of cichlids these are. Any thoughts?
Is this a red empress?








This is some kind of nyerei but what kind? 1 male and two females. My male's colors looked more vibrant in the store, maybe it's my mix of fish.
















I'm pretty sure this is a kind of mbuna. What kind? Only about 1-1.5 in. long.


----------



## nhra_20 (Mar 22, 2010)

I would say the first fich is indeed a ref empress. Fish #2 I would guess to say kyoga flameback. And fish #3 is an auratus


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

1st probably is a Red Empress. Or at least the same species. There are different races.

3rd is a Melanochromis.... not sure
it's not an Auratus nor a Chipokae.


----------



## chronotrigger (Sep 5, 2010)

I also believe the fish I posted to be neither auratus nor chipokae after looking at pictures of both. Maybe a hybrid?


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Last picture: parallelus or hybrid of the same?

Females and juvies:









Mature Male: 









Whenever you see that particular horizontal striping pattern... assume it will be an aggressive little monster.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

The second one does look to be Victorian, but until it colors up there is no way to ID it.
Kevin


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

In my opinion the Melanochromis is a johanni that is going from juvenile colouration, to that of a male. (Or is a very dominant female)


----------



## chronotrigger (Sep 5, 2010)

I went back to the place I purchased the "nyerei." I was told they are aneocolor.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

chronotrigger said:


> I went back to the place I purchased the "nyerei." I was told they are aneocolor.


Doesn't sound right to me. Here is one of my young aeneocolor.


















Kevin


----------



## truckpoetry (Sep 28, 2004)

bottom one looks like female auratus to me....


----------

